

Ask HN: Why are SpaceX's smaller space missiles being launched? - aharonovich

The Falcon costs ~3 times more than the Falcon Heavy per Kg of mass, so why not combine several Falcon launches to one Falcon Heavy?
======
dylanhassinger
because the Falcon Heavy isn't out of development yet.

And because it relies on the Falcon for parts. So getting the Falcon running
perfectly is first priority.

And because not every payload will make sense for a Falcon Heavy, there will
probably still be a logistical need for a smaller rocket.

And last but not least, the Falcon price will probably come down once they get
the re-landing legs working.

~~~
jacquesm
And finally, because it would require payloads that are all destined for
roughly the same orbits.

~~~
aharonovich
Ah, now this makes sense. Should have thought about that... Thanks :)

